# CDC Admits Droplets From Sneeze Could Spread Ebola



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

As I suspected ...



> Ebola is a lot easier to catch than health officials have admitted —  and can be contracted by contact with a doorknob contaminated by a  sneeze from an infected person an hour or more before, experts told The  Post Tuesday.
> 
> 
> “If you are sniffling and sneezing, you produce microorganisms that  can get on stuff in a room. If people touch them, they could be”  infected, said Dr. Meryl Nass, of the Institute for Public Accuracy in  Washington, DC.



CDC Admits ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

> The CDC did not respond to a request for comment.



So this article has been written by someone at the   New York Post... and they are saying that "the CDC says"... yet the CDC cannot be reached for comment..  Sound fishy to you?   It does to me..  especially since the New York Post is a well recognized right wing rag that specializes in sensationalism and conspiracy theories.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> So this article has been written by someone at the   New York Post... and they are saying that "the CDC says"... yet the CDC cannot be reached for comment..  Sound fishy to you?   It does to me..  especially since the New York Post is a well recognized right wing rag that specializes in sensationalism and conspiracy theories.



It does sound fishy, why is the CDC not commenting if they have nothing to hide??


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> It does sound fishy, why is the CDC not commenting if they have nothing to hide??



Because perhaps they didn't say that at all?  Or it was taken out of context?   I simply cannot understand why people are so anxious to believe op/ed postings in papers and blogs and dismiss the experts and world renowned epidemiologists as stupid and worse yet liars..  Can you tell me what they have to gain by lying to people?  If you CAN catch it in ways that no one thought why would they hide that?  What would the gain be in having more people get sick?  Can you not see the folly in that way of thinking?    Now.. I can understand why some politicians and their pundits want to keep everyone hysterical.. There is an election just a week away.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Because perhaps they didn't say that at all?  Or it was taken out of context?   I simply cannot understand why people are so anxious to believe op/ed postings in papers and blogs and dismiss the experts and world renowned epidemiologists as stupid and worse yet liars..  Can you tell me what they have to gain by lying to people?  If you CAN catch it in ways that no one thought why would they hide that?  What would the gain be in having more people get sick?  Can you not see the folly in that way of thinking?    Now.. I can understand why some politicians and their pundits want to keep everyone hysterical.. There is an election just a week away.



What do they have to gain?

How about, it's easier to cow a sick person than a healthy one. How about, a sick nation is a divided nation. 



I note that they still don't claim it is airborne - just that "droplets" can spread the virus. 

It wasn't just an op-ed piece - it comes straight from CDC's website.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

thanks Phil

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/qas.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

You DO realize that droplet and airborne are two DIFFERENT things don't you?    Ebola is NOT airborne.. it does NOT aerosolize and float through the air like TB or other viruses.  If in a droplet, it falls to a surface and it dies.. It can live only a few hours outside the body.    So I guess my advise to everyone here is.. that if you see fresh diarrhea or mucous, or vomit in the street or on a subway... DON'T EAT IT!!   and Don't put your hands in it and then rub your eyes.  lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

That's very funny, except a sneeze full of snot is airborne, I think a wet fart would qualify as airborne too.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

nwlady said:


> That's very funny, except a sneeze full of snot is airborne, I think a wet fart would qualify as airborne too.



No... a sneeze and a wet fart are droplet... not airborne.. droplet distance is less than 3 feet...  Airborne is aerosolized to traval much greater distances and hangs in the air.  It does not fall to the ground but travels on air currents.


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

Obviously, you have never seen me sneeze.

                                                                                       adjective                                                                         1.      carried by the air, as pollen or dust. 

                                                   2.      in flight; aloft: The plane was airborne by six o'clock.


                                                   3.               Military. (of ground forces) carried in airplanes or gliders: airborne infantry.



                                                   4.               Aeronautics. (of an aircraft) supported entirely by the atmosphere; flying.

5. Suspended while hurtling through the air, such as projectile vomiting.

nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> You DO realize that droplet and airborne are two DIFFERENT things don't you?    Ebola is NOT airborne.. it does NOT aerosolize and float through the air like TB or other viruses.  If in a droplet, it falls to a surface and it dies.. It can live only a few hours outside the body.    So I guess my advise to everyone here is.. that if you see fresh diarrhea or mucous, or vomit in the street or on a subway... DON'T EAT IT!!   and Don't put your hands in it and then rub your eyes.  lol!!



Yes, of course I do, and with something as potentially dangerous - and deadly - as Ebola the differences don't amount to a hill of beans.

Your subway example is ludicrous, of course (although I HAVE seen stranger things on subways). 

If I touch a door-handle containing droplets from a sneeze, or if I walk through an aerosol mist from that same sneeze, IT DOES NOT MATTER - I'm still infected.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2014)

This is from the World Health Organization (WHO) on Ebola and sneezing.  I still think that this whole Ebola-like disease in the US has been blown way out of proportion by the fear-mongering mainstream news media, and unfortunately a lot of the reasons behind it seem to be political.  http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/ebola/06-october-2014/en/



> *Not an airborne virus*
> 
> Ebola virus disease is not an airborne infection. Airborne spread among humans implies inhalation of an infectious dose of virus from a suspended cloud of small dried droplets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 30, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> This is from the World Health Organization (WHO) on Ebola and sneezing.  I still think that this whole Ebola-like disease in the US has been blown way out of proportion by the fear-mongering mainstream news media, and unfortunately a lot of the reasons behind it seem to be political.  http://www.who.int/mediacentre/news/ebola/06-october-2014/en/


I have a feeling media coverage will fade some ...after the election on Tuesday.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I have a feeling media coverage will fade some ...after the election on Tuesday.



Hahahah.... Ya Think?    Right now.. keep everyone's hair on fire.. and believing that ebola is just another example of how Obama is incompetant.. and therefore... vote for the Republicans because they will know exactly how to keep you safe from Ebobla....blah..blah...blah...


----------



## Debby (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> ........*  If in a droplet, it falls to a surface and it dies.. It can live only a few hours outside the body.*  DON'T EAT IT!!   and Don't put your hands in it and then rub your eyes.  lol!!




You do know that from the CDC website it says:  "Ebola is killed with hospital-grade disinfectants (such as household bleach). *Ebola on dry surfaces, such as doorknobs and countertops, can survive for several hours; however, virus in body fluids (such as blood) can survive up to several days at room temperature."
*
Based on that info from the CDC's website, it sounds like someone could sneeze into their hand, touch a door knob and you could pick it up a couple hours later just before you buy that bag of chips.   Airborne, droplets, isn't this a question of degrees?  The point people are concerned about is that they don't have to have sex with someone, they don't have to engage in big smooshy kisses, they don't have to at least indulge in a prolonged and close hug (where people may be breathing within range of each others faces).  We're concerned that some undiagnosed ebola patient may have sneezed, contaminated some thing, and then we come along and touch that object and so on.  And I think the above from the CDC's own site suggests that is a possibility.

http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/ebola/transmission/qas.html


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

Yes... and I could go outside right now and be hit by a meteor.. or a piece of space garbage..  YES... For GOD sake...  However how likely is that?  Considering there are only TWO cases of ebola transmitted inside the USA... TWO out of 320 million people.. and those two were taking care of a dying ebola patient..    Can we have a little perspective here?   I'm a million times  more afraid of catching a nasty cold from a doorknob than ebola..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

So does anyone know the actual count today on those that have contracted the disease?  I think it takes, what, 2 weeks for symptoms to appear after being exposed?  I think the proof is going to be in if it's contained, or others that were exposed early on are showing symptoms yet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... and I could go outside right now and be hit by a meteor.. or a piece of space garbage..  YES... For GOD sake...  However how likely is that?  Considering there are only TWO cases of ebola transmitted inside the USA... TWO out of 320 million people.. and those two were taking care of a dying ebola patient..    Can we have a little perspective here?   I'm a million times  more afraid of catching a nasty cold from a doorknob than ebola..



Speaking of perspective ... every great historical epidemic / pandemic started with _one_ person.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 30, 2014)

I wonder why everyone isn't up in arms about TB?   There have been 9,500 cases of TB in the US in 2013.  Of that total, 1.3% of the cases were Mulit-drug resistant.  Meaning it could not be treated using the 1st and 2nd line treatments for TB...  SO?  Well, TB is a true airborn pathagen.   That means it is spread when an infected person coughs, sneezes, talks or sings..  The virus can float in the air for several hours..  Meaning if someone was in an elevator an hour before you?  You could get in that elevator and catch TB..  TB spreads most in densely populated areas.. so big cities are the most dangerous.  Anyone here from a large city?  TB is more prevalent in foreign born people.. Perhaps we shouldn't allow anyone into the USA..


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 30, 2014)

A lot more people are surviving TB then dying from it. We don't have enough people that have ebola in the US to compare a "survival rate", all we have is what we see in Africa.

And just because people disagree with you QS, it doesn't mean they are up in arms, or panicking.  You're the only one that seems up in arms imo.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 30, 2014)

We don't have Liberal, selfish nurses and doctors going to foreign countries to treat and potentially bring back TB. 

(and yes, they're selfish in the sense that they're concerned about the foreign country but don't care if they infect people in their own home country.)



			
				QuickSilvet said:
			
		

> Perhaps we shouldn't allow anyone into the USA.



*THERE* you go! Certainly not anyone exposed to deadly diseases. Not without quarantines.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

All I can say to that Sifuphil...  considering that not a single one of us on this site would be here if the Native Americans were able to keep us out..  We brought diseases here... (measles come to mind) that nearly wiped out entire tribes.   NOW all of a sudden we are afraid of everything..  Bunch of pansies we've become.  Quick!!!!  Run and hide under the bed til this is all over!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> All I can say to that Sifuphil...  considering that not a single one of us on this site would be here if the Native Americans were able to keep us out..  We brought diseases here... (measles come to mind) that nearly wiped out entire tribes.   NOW all of a sudden we are afraid of everything..  Bunch of pansies we've become.  Quick!!!!  Run and hide under the bed til this is all over!!!!



Sooo ... for whatever reason, you're in favor of ... going to extra lengths to import MORE deadly diseases? 

Actually, I agree that this country has become weak in regards to health. It has fallen in love with crappy food, gotten rid of physical education in schools, given up walking and biking in favor of cars, become addicted to Rx drugs and running to the doctor whenever it has a sniffle, learned to spend it's life in a comfy chair in front of the TV and computer and "work" now equates to sitting for 8 hours a day.

But to actually WANT to add new, exotic diseases into such a weak society? That's just wrong. It smacks of ... dare I say it ...

... conspiracy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Here's something to ponder Phil..... Ebola has been a problem in West Africa since 1976.  The current deadly outbreak has been going on since March.. so 7 months.  American Aid workers have been going to West Africa for years to treat victims of Ebola.  Even more have gone in this year.   SO.. How many Doctors, Nurses, and other healthcare workers have gone over there and returned to the US?  Hundreds?  More?  How many US citizens have been infected by these returning workers?    So where was your huge concern before the Media took over and blew this way out of proportion?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

> *Estimating the Future Number of Cases in the Ebola Epidemic
> 
> CDC Ebola (Ebola Virus Disease)2014 West Africa Outbreak MMWR Publications
> 
> ...






> *
> Ebola Cases Could Reach 1.4 Million Within Four Months ...
> 
> 
> Sep 23, 2014 - *....In the worst-case scenario, the two countries could  have a total of 21,000 cases of Ebola by Sept. 30 and 1.4 million cases  by Jan. 20 if the disease keeps spreading without effective methods to  contain it. These figures take into account the fact that many cases go  undetected, and estimate that there are actually 2.5 times as many as  reported....




Once again, it isn't the _media_ giving us the bad news ... it is CDC.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

Then I suggest until this is all over...you stay inside.  If you do go out.. wear a mask and gloves.. and perhaps a hazmat suit.   I'm going about my business as usual.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Then I suggest until this is all over...you stay inside.  If you do go out.. wear a mask and gloves.. and perhaps a hazmat suit.   I'm going about my business as usual.



Oh, you mean like any of the military personnel that are mandated a 21-day quarantine when they return from Africa? Okay, I'm fine with that.

Wait ... military _mandated_ quarantine, but civilian medical personnel _self_-quarantine? Yeah, THAT doesn't send mixed messages ... 

Even the CDC is playing the political game - I heard that they just removed that droplet poster from their site. Guess some of the higher-ups don't want to scare the populace, huh?


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, you mean like any of the military personnel that are mandated a 21-day quarantine when they return from Africa? Okay, I'm fine with that.
> 
> Wait ... military _mandated_ quarantine, but civilian medical personnel _self_-quarantine? Yeah, THAT doesn't send mixed messages ...
> 
> Even the CDC is playing the political game - I heard that they just removed that droplet poster from their site. Guess some of the higher-ups don't want to scare the populace, huh?



Simple solution Phil....  Mandate your own isolation until this is all fixed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Simple solution Phil....  Mandate your own isolation until this is all fixed.



I'm already a hermit, of my own choosing - I don't run around screaming that my civil rights have been violated, nor do I transmit or contract sickness from the great unwashed, unlearned masses.

Thank you.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

More information by another guest on the show.  I won't be panicking about the Ebola in the US until there's real reason to.  They should have really addressed this thing back in the 70s when it first appeared, but they probably didn't see enough dollar signs then from what I hear.  http://www.earthfiles.com/news.php?ID=2248&cateegory=Environment


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> More information by another guest on the show.  I won't be panicking about the Ebola in the US until there's real reason to.  They should have really addressed this thing back in the 70s when it first appeared, but they probably didn't see enough dollar signs then from what I hear.  http://www.earthfiles.com/news.php?ID=2248&cateegory=Environment



I agree, but then don't forget the funding has been cut for research by our Congress..  So I suppose the CDC had to pick which projects would be the more important to pursue..  I don't expect they foresaw this outbreak happening, or if they did that it would be as big as it is.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2014)

They didn't foresee it coming to the US I guess, that's what lit the fire under them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They didn't foresee it coming to the US I guess, that's what lit the fire under them.



For sure!


----------



## Denise1952 (Oct 31, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> All I can say to that Sifuphil...  considering that not a single one of us on this site would be here if the Native Americans were able to keep us out..  We brought diseases here... (measles come to mind) that nearly wiped out entire tribes.   NOW all of a sudden we are afraid of everything..  Bunch of pansies we've become.  Quick!!!!  Run and hide under the bed til this is all over!!!!



Excuse me but why not learn from those mistakes.  Instead allow it to keep happening.  Yeah, that makes sense


----------



## d0ug (Nov 1, 2014)

I think the WHO CDC and the FDA all want this to get out of hand so they can bring out their new vaccines or just scare people enough to line up for it. They put pressure on Sierra Leon to not use nano silver and the government refused to cave in and now they found out it works and the president sent a letter thanking the people who sent the silver and it was written up in the newspaper but you don't hear about it hear do you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

No, we don't hear about it D0ug, I've had lots of healing using alternative medicine.  I've also had to use conventional medicine, I believe in both, and it's too bad they can't work together.  I do believe much of the reasons are money, sad to say  I know my insurance doesn't cover any alternatives.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

As usual..... the Conspiracy Bunch doesn't disappoint!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

As usual, those that want it covered up are alive and well!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

No.... As usual, those that can point out nonsense  will do it.


----------



## d0ug (Nov 1, 2014)

I curious what you call nonsense. Fact is nonsense when it disagrees with you? You can have your own set of belief but you can not have your own set of facts.


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> As usual, those that want it covered up are alive and well!!




Keeps them employed and research and pharmaceutical companies making money.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 1, 2014)

All I know is that there's a very large difference between fear / paranoia and preparedness.

I for one don't plan to be one of those left swinging in the breeze, so I attempt to find out the truth. Not the "truth" handed to me by the government, but the _real_ truth.  

It's better to err on the side of caution, than to blithely skip around town naked catching everyone's sneezes, just because some life-long politician with no medical training (can you say "Ebola czar", boys and girls?) tells me that everything is coming up roses.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't know about y'all, but I don't want someone who has just returned from treating Ebola patients sneezing around me. It may be just a cold but I wouldn't bet my life on it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

That's the ticket Phil, all along folks get labeled as paranoid, conspiracy theorists, when many just want to gather as many facts as they can.  I'm not into "buying" all that's in "some" news reports either, and I'm not a panicker.  But, I would like the opportunity to be prepared, and informed.  I'm sure not attracted, or willing to listen to people that have nothing better to do then hurl insults at others simply because they don't agree with them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

Shirley said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I don't want someone who has just returned from treating Ebola patients sneezing around me. It may be just a cold but I wouldn't bet my life on it.



No, adequate precautions are just smart Shirley


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

I on the otherhand... having a medical background, am able to decipher fact from fiction.  I can use my knowledge to understand what is nonsense and what is medical  and scientific fact.   I have facts on my side.. not conspiracy and fear mongering.   So light your hair on fire if you will..


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

nwlady said:


> No, adequate precautions are just smart Shirley



Again, adequate precautions ARE being met..  The Nurse is NOT going to spread ebola.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 1, 2014)

Would you be willing to let her come spend the next week or so with you?


----------



## Debby (Nov 1, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> I on the otherhand... having a medical background, am able to decipher fact from fiction.  I can use my knowledge to understand what is nonsense and what is medical  and scientific fact.   I have facts on my side.. not conspiracy and fear mongering.   So light your hair on fire if you will..




So then what is your expert opinion on the CDC's website where it talks about the virus living outside the body, etc?  Are they just 'fooling with us' because it's fun to watch the public squirm, are they lying, are they mistaken......?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I curious what you call nonsense. Fact is nonsense when it disagrees with you? You can have your own set of belief but you can not have your own set of facts.



No Doug  YOU are the ones with the beliefs... I am the one with the Medical facts.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

Debby said:


> So then what is your expert opinion on the CDC's website where it talks about the virus living outside the body, etc?  Are they just 'fooling with us' because it's fun to watch the public squirm, are they lying, are they mistaken......?



I believe that they are correct.  The Virus can live several hours outside the body.  It is however NOT an airborne virus.. It can be spread by droplets if you get someones snot in your eyes.   You cannot breathe in the virus...   A person needs to be sick to spread it..   they've said all that.. What are they lying about?


----------



## d0ug (Nov 1, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> No Doug  YOU are the ones with the beliefs... I am the one with the Medical facts.



That is a joke, tell me that is a joke, because it is making me laugh


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2014)

d0ug said:


> That is a joke, tell me that is a joke, because it is making me laugh



AND YOU continually make me roll my eyes with some of the stuff you come up with.  I don't laugh at you though.. I feel sorry for you but more so for anyone who listens to you..as they could seriously endanger their lives.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2014)

A passenger in my car recently let out a monstrous sneeze which actually sprayed droplets all over the interior side window. We both immediately thought this must a way for ebola to spread through bodily fluids too, and had a conversation about it.
But it could happen. Precautions aren't always enough.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 2, 2014)

That's exactly what the CDC says, so yes, that is one way it spreads.  Someone earlier said the "droplet" comment was removed from the cdc site so I don't know, but I think it also said that it can survive like 12 hours?? I could be wrong about that.  But then if someone was to touch the area (if it wasn't disinfected) and then say they picked up food and ate with unwashed hands, I think that could spread it.  I believe Influenza, as well as other communicable diseases are spread the same way.

No matter how news agencies, government agencies, or anyone else wants to "play down" the Ebola virus, it is serious, and we need to pay attention.  Someone who should have been on their toes about people coming and going from a plagued area, are not doing their job.  If this dies down, which I know we are all hoping/praying for that, then I think we should take it as a near miss, and learn a lesson.  Yeah, I know the chances of that happening.  It doesn't seem like we learn very well from our mistakes.


----------



## d0ug (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't know what is going to happen with EBOLA but EBOLA has been around for many years and was easily contained. South Africa, the US and other countries weaponized it now is this the weaponized version because it seems harder to control. Obama said this is a trial run whatevery he meant by that.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for mentioning this Doug, I wanted to hear the whole thing so I googled it.  I think it would have been better for him to say it's a "wake the hell up call" and start getting things right the first time.  But I guess we all would be "abnormal" if we started doing things that way.


----------

